# H.Upmann Corona Major A/T vs Petite Corona vs PPCE



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

As some of you know I do prefer petite corona size cigars (5ish inches by 42-44 rg). I'm looking for some input from the more experienced members here.

I Bought a box of Partagas Petite Corona Especials a couple months ago. I have really enjoyed them; smoking about half the box and the rest will be laid down for a long nap.

I'm toying with trying some H. Upmanns. I'm thinking either a box of the Petite Coronas before they are gone or maybe a box of Corona Major Tubos. Are they box worthy?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

While I do love PCE's, HUPC's are in a whole different class, more refined, and more complex. The HUCM is on par with the PCE (possibly even the same cigar under a different label...???). All three are definitely box-worthy, but the HUPC takes top honors.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

IMHO all Cuban cigars are box worthy. You are just getting your feet wet try as many as you can.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

On the 8th day..God created H. Upmann


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I guess a box of H. Upmann Petite Coronas are in my future.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Slowpokebill said:


> I guess a box of H. Upmann Petite Coronas are in my future.


Those are being discontinued so grab them while you can.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Major Major all day long.....seriously! And they age wonderfully


----------

